# Okay so I think I have a problem



## kiwi (Oct 12, 2017)

Since being bitten by the Paph bug a couple of years ago I have purchased somewhere in the region of 40 flasks. 16 flasks have been roths from orchid Inn, Tokyo Orchid Nursery and Taiwan sources. Here is a photo of part of my roth bench at present in my glasshouse. I think I may need more room and a visit to a shrink. Just can't help buying these every time I think I see something better. Oh well, I suppose there are many worse things I could be doing.


----------



## Tom499 (Oct 12, 2017)

You can always sell off some and make back the money you spent on the flasks.

Otherwise yes, you are going to need a loooot more room!!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 12, 2017)

There's always room for more orchids! :crazy:


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 12, 2017)

Addicted!


----------



## My Green Pets (Oct 13, 2017)

You're going to be really attuned to Roth culture, which is awesome. Maybe you'll be able to part with some. I can relate on a certain level. I bought my first flask 3 years ago and I'm very in tune with those 20 little orchids. Don't think I could part with any of them without seeing their flower first.


----------



## blondie (Oct 13, 2017)

Yes that's a a lot but a lot of good health plants so congrats on that part.


----------



## kiwi (Oct 13, 2017)

CambriaWhat said:


> You're going to be really attuned to Roth culture, which is awesome. Maybe you'll be able to part with some. I can relate on a certain level. I bought my first flask 3 years ago and I'm very in tune with those 20 little orchids. Don't think I could part with any of them without seeing their flower first.


Thanks. Yes that is my problem. I just don’t want to give any away until I have flowered them.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 13, 2017)

kiwi said:


> Thanks. Yes that is my problem. I just don’t want to give any away until I have flowered them.


That's a problem I have, also.


----------



## justbrad (Feb 9, 2018)

in response to "there are worse things I could do", I offer a quote from an old orchid grower I met several years ago.
He said to me.....
"Son, as my first wife used to tell, there are worse habits a husband could have besides growing orchids....... but not many"
:evil:


----------



## abax (Feb 10, 2018)

Somehow I don't see this as a problem...more plants, more fun!


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 11, 2018)

they look to be doing well. Show an update, please.


----------

